# fear not the marzipan.



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Help take the fear out of fancy pastry stuff!
What is your helpful hint from heloise for the pastry shop?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Use loads of parchment paper
Air pans are great for jelly rolls
Make sure the temp of your ingrediants is what they are supposed to be, IT REALLY DOES MATTER SOMETIMES>


----------

